# Uniontown Kansas CONTACT LIST ~AND~



## HobbsFarm (Oct 7, 2007)

This is a partial list of contacts that I have so far. Like Ginny said, please don't post replies here, BUT if you have contact info that needs to be added, please email me at [email protected] or PM me and I will get it added. Thank you to everyone who has already posted this important information!!

[SIZE=14pt]CMHR Contacts:[/SIZE]

Virginia (Ginny) St. Pierre President

[SIZE=12pt]Cell 931 235 9214[/SIZE]

[email protected]

Jess Freer VP

[SIZE=10pt][email protected] [/SIZE]

Gini Acton Treasurer

[SIZE=12pt]cell 520-906-3737[/SIZE]

[email protected]

Shannon Hobbs Secretary

Cell 205-229-2737

[email protected]

Marty Garrison At Large

423-554-3046

[email protected]

[SIZE=12pt]Local Kansas Contacts:[/SIZE]

Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff

PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701

204 S. National

Fort Scott, KS 66701

620/223-1440

FAX 223-0055

Email: [email protected]

The Bourbon County Attorney [email protected]

Contact the Governor of Kansas *Office of the Governor*

Capitol, 300 SW 10th Ave., Ste. 212S

Topeka, KS 66612-1590

*Voice* 1-877-KSWORKS (1-877-579-6757)

*Local* 785-296-3232

*For the Hearing Impaired* 1-800-766-3777

*Governor's email* http://www.governor.ks.gov/comments/comment.htm 

http://agr.wa.gov/FoodAnimal/AnimalHealth/...ets.htm#ALABAMA State Vets Link

This site has lots of Kansas rescue groups listed: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/55563/pet_and_animal_rescues_in_kansas.html

This site gives Kansas legislation contact info:

http://www.ipsr.ku.edu/ksdata/vote/20011.shtml

http://edition.cnn.com/exchange/ireports/t...aking.news.html

Anderson Cooper 360 CNN

http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/anderson.cooper.360/index.html

KSUCVM • Association of Equine PractitionersDr. Bonnie Rush E-mail: [email protected]

2007 - 2008 Executive Officers

President Amanda Sherck (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Vice President Michael VanDerwalker (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Secretary Jacqueline Allen (2009)

E-mail: [email protected]

Treasurer John Lutter (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]
Emergency Team Coordinator Sarah Waxman (2008)E-mail: [email protected]

Wet Lab Coordinator Nicole Poulin (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Fundraiser Chair Kari Hampe (2007)

E-mail: [email protected]

Class of 2008 Rep Sue Barnett (2009)

E-mail: [email protected]
Kansas Horse Council & the Kansas State University College of Veterinary Medicine - both have helped in Kansas horse neglect/abuse issues.http://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/cruelty/ks_cruel.htm

http://www.vet.ksu.edu/
State Veterinarian of Kansas:

Mr. George Teagarden

State Veterinarian

Kansas Animal Health Department

708 S. Jackson

Topeka, KS 66603-3714

e-mail: [email protected]

Tel Nr: (785) 296-2326

Fax Nr: (785) 296-1765

Kansas County & District Attorney's - by county

http://www.kcdaa.org/

state contacts for oversite of the cruelty laws

708 SW Jackson

Topeka, KS 66603-3714

Phone: (785) 296-2326

Fax: (785) 296-1765

Bourbon county farm bureau

Contact your Farm Bureau office at 620-223-3370

Debbie Comstock - [email protected]

Donna Simpson - [email protected]

Lynda Foster - [email protected]

David Foster - [email protected]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]MEDIA CONTACTS:[/SIZE]

KMBC 9 http://www.thekansascitychannel.com/contactus/index.html

KCTV 5 News tips: http://www.kctv5.com/station/13482536/detail.html

Investigative Hotline: [email protected]

WDAF Fox 4 http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/InsideF...tUs?pageId=5.11

KCPT (Kansas City Public Television) http://www.kcpt.org/about/contact.shtml

MSNBC http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10285339/

NBC Action News http://www.nbcactionnews.com/content/contactus/default.aspx


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope this is ok..I read more info on the rescue forum with vet info too

A list of local numbers you may or may not need or have:

Fort Scott Tribune(there is no Uniontown paper)620-223-1460 6 E. Wall Fort Scott, KS 66701;

Animal Care Center, Dr. Yoland Grey 601 E 10th Fort Scott 620-223-1770;

Gorman Animal Hospital 1251 240th St.E hwy 54 620-223-1171;

Bill & Lora Holeman 711 Charles Street Bronson, KS(breeds Quarter Horses) 620-939-4347;

Scifers Veterinary Services 1270 190 st. Fort Scott 620-223-5414.

There is also a little town north of Uniontown that is called Devon. Mr Trimble usually brings a couple of his horses to do pony rides for their very small celebration it would have been on Memorial Day.I will check the local paper and see if their have been any recent ads. The biggest newspaper that has a lot of circulation in Fort Scott and surronding areas would probably be the Kansas City Star. Web site is www.kcstar.org


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*County Commissioners number: 620-223-3800. They meet on Mondays and Fridays.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Animal Control for Uniontown area: 620-223-1700. [/SIZE]


----------



## sunfire (Oct 9, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> This is a partial list of contacts that I have so far.
> 
> *Governor's email* http://www.governor.ks.gov/comments/comment.htm
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm... the above email link for the KS state veterinarian didnt work for me--

Heres George Teagarden's email from the state site:

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## virginia (Oct 9, 2007)

virginia Today, 08:11 PM Post #1142

Someone just shoot me!

Group: Members

Posts: 2866

Joined: 2-January 03

From: Berryville, VA

Member No.: 483

Update, at least to the best of my ability!

I've had 8 people contact me that were in touch with the Sheriff today. Each had a different story to tell. So I won't go there.

The DA refused to file a complaint because 1, the Sheriff hasn't filed a report with them 2, Ronni is not a registered Rescue recognized in Kansas. and 3 I forget but you get the picture. The HSUS did not accompany Ronni to the DAs but she was accompanied by a reporter from KOANTV.

The rporter later went to the farm and interviewed Mr Trembly. I do not know the outcome but some of you probably do by now. I understand that two news groups were there. So something must be on TV by now.

The latest story from the SO is that they will seize the minis on Thursday and will have Mr Trembly surrender the worst ones to a rescue. I'll believe that when I see it, but I'm hoping.

CMHR is not on site and so far we have not been able to get someone to go there to tell us what is happening at the farm. Rumor reached us today that Mr Trembly is moving his herd to an undisclosed pasture. The SO (in another one of his stories) has said that they are rotating pastres so the minis (who are not starving ) can eat. God I hope not...green pasture at this point will kill them.

On a good note and it is a good one I hope. Another Kansas Rescue that is registered and recognized by the state of Kansas is stepping up and is going to attempt to file the complaint with the DA in Ft Scott. We will know by tomorrow afternoon if they are successful. For now, they do not want their name published, so do not ask me. If the DA still won't file charges then Vickiis going to file an action asking for the minis to be examined by an independent Vet hired by CMHR if we can find one!! HELP!!

There will be someone from the other rescue there at the farm tomorrow so we can get an update. I will probably be going to Kansas on Friday depending on how things work out tomorrow.

That in a nutshell is the update. Wish it were better. We are all in this for the long haul. More tomorrow!

Ginny St Pierre, President, CMHR


----------



## virginia (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm with Marty, I want them out of there one way or another. Right now however (and I hate Howevers) we have to at least try the legal system, unless you want to bail the whole of CMHR out of jail. We can't do much from in there. Other rescues are helping us, I just can't say who yet.

There will be a presence tomorrow at the farm from the other rescue and from CMHR. I may need someone to check on the farm on Thursday but I hope to be there myself on Friday. It depends on whether or not the other rescue succeeds. If we wind up filing the Action against the Sheriff and Mr T and if it's successful, they will have to tell us where the minis are that may have been moved. We don't know yet if any were moved. Like I said I sur hope not cause if they are put on a green feild of grass, it will kill them.

Sheriff...Mr Trembly did you read that???. Green grass will KILL the minis, it wil make them founder. They need to be dry lotted with specialized feeding in order for them to recover from STARVATION and I'm sure an over load of worms!

As for HSUS, they talked to the Sheriff before going to the DAs and were assured everything was under control and would be taken care of by Thursday. So they did not accompany Ronni and the reporter.

'm exhausted so I'm going to bed. Wish the KS Minis could be as well fed and comfortable as I am. Winter is coming!

Ginny


----------



## virginia (Oct 9, 2007)

Kansas Residents Please read. We need you...the more we get on board, the better.

This is a letter from Vicki Thompson (dorrie & Franke) on LB, she is acting as our lawyer.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE send her your info

My name is Vicki Thompson,

Nearly all of you have expessed a desire to help in the situation with the Trembly miniature horses in Uniontown, KS. I have been making personal contacts by telephone and find that I am too slow. Please pardon the broadcast nature of this.

I am an attorney in Houston and I have secured local co-counsel in Kansas City by a Kansas attorney to help me represent a group of Kansas citizens and organizations with vested interests in the welfare of animals and in particular, these 94 horses and 30 some goats. I am working with Chances Miniature Horse Rescue and the Kansas based rescue organization South Winds Equine Rescue to approach the county court with a civil motion for temporary injunctive relief. We would show the court through affidavits, some testimony, and photographic evidence that Mr. Trembly and Sheriff Coleman have failed to follow Kansas statutes. In addition to violating the animal abuse statute, Mr. Trembly has failed to be licensed as breeder as required under the "puppy mill" statutes in Kansas that require breeders and distributors to be licensed by the state and in allowing horse carcasses to remain unburied. That violation carries a $100/day/carcass fine until those are properly disposed of according to the statute requirements. We would be asking the court to give us an order to allow an independent veterinary exam of all horses and goats, to prevent those animals from being moved (again) without health certificates, current Coggins and vaccinations unless it is too verified rescue ranches, and to allow us to take temporary custody of the animals until a finding could be made regarding the issue of neglect.

We consider this action as a last effort.

The cost of the suit would be the filing fees and any bonds the court would require to be posted. If the suit should go forward beyond that some fees may be needed for deposition or expert witnesses. At this point I have a commitment from CMHR, SWER and other volunteers to provide raise those fees. All legal services would be provided without fee (pro bono). I cannot guarentee that Mr. Trembly would not counter claim for harassment or abuse of process in trying to bring this action. I would not think that he would or that the court would be persueded that he should be awarded anything in light of his actions. That however is a potential downside that is not likely but could exist. The worse case scenarioo for this group is that we merely get tossed out of court as having no standing to bring the action. I anticipate no financial repercussions for individually named plaintiffs. The more Kansas citizens and organizations to make a stand the better the persuasive effect of the motion would be on the judge.

So I write to ask you to consider comitting to this action as, if or when it would become necessary. We all would prefer that local authorities would provide proper legal action and any funds spent would go toward the horses and not litigation. If we do not see that the horses are not taken away from Trembly by Friday of this week or Monday of next I want to be able to file this action. Merely allowing Trembly tokeep the horses on better pasture is not the solution. He does not have the physica or financial where with all to keep animals as his proerty. I need your commitment by Thursday of this week.

Please contact me with your full name, address, county of your residence, and telephone number. Nothing would be filed with your name on it until you have had a chance to review and approve it. My contact information is Victoria Thompson, 3 Live Oak Trail Cypress Texas 77429, [email protected], 281-970-7191 FAX 281-970-7193 Cell 832-526-0481. Please or email all questions that come to mind. Please feel free to forward this other interested Kansas citizens and organization. Thank-you.


----------



## virginia (Oct 10, 2007)

QUICK UPDATE

Things are looking good for the minis. Prayers are needed big time right now.

Don't ask me questions cause I can't say. But I have a very hopefull smile on my face.

Expect an update around 5pm.

Ginny


----------



## virginia (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmm I did say no questions! LOL But I can answer the one on time 5PM Kansas Time

also got this from a new forum member (Thank you)

Was watching KOAM out of Pittsburg, KS and they said they will be showing the report taken yesterday (I think) as new at 5:00 tonite. Just thought I'd let you know.

G

the two 5pms have no relation!


----------



## virginia (Oct 10, 2007)

UPDATE!! 5pm

Not as good as I had hoped but it is a start. The DA will press charges. As of right now Trembly has given 8 of the minis over to SWER the other rescue and CMHR is going to Foster. We have a Foster Home on way right now to pick them up. They should be there about 6pm Kansas time, but we probably won't get an update on their condition till they get them home and settled. The Foster people live 70 miles from Uniontown so it will be much later tonight. Like I said it's a start, but CMHR will not rest till all those minis are out of that heck hole. This could not have happened without you guys. I'm sitting here crying like a baby at this small victory. And crying too because it is only 8.

I'm leaving for Kansas within the hour but can still be reached by cell. I wish this were better news and that we had all of them, so still keep the pressure on. WE WILL NOT STOP. Trembly has to be shut down for the welfare of those minis.

Ginny

Hey I didn't say "heck" LOL

This post has been edited by virginia: Today, 04:45 PM


----------



## Marty (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE FROM VIRGINIA:

She cannot get the computer to work from there so this is a relay anouncment:

Ginny is working very hard at trying to get more horses released from Trembly all day long. She was lucky to have gotten the 3 geldings she said.

Her goal for the weekend is to continue speaking to Trembly and negotiate for more horses, as many as he is willing to give up and that is very difficult.

She said if anyone thinks they can do better, to please feel free to come to Kansas and join her at any time.

This has been very exhausting on her but she will pluge forward in the morning for another go at it.

Her last day there will be Sunday.

When she arrives home Sunday night or later, she will make her anouncement and tell her findings to you.

That is all I can spare at the moment.


----------



## Marty (Oct 12, 2007)

UPDATE FROM VIRGINA:

NINE MORE HORSES HAVE BEEN RE-HOMED!!!!!!!!!!

7 Stallions and 2 babies have been purchased today.

One of our forum members bought two stallions and she can tell you all about that if she wants to, (congratulations and thank you)

and the others were purchased by the Kansas Mini Horse Club.

Ginny says that she could have never gotten those horses out of there today if it was not for them. She said that one of those horses in this group was the white stallion that was down. That the people of Kansas Mini Horse Club is AMAZING!!!!!! She could not say enough good things about them. She said they brought pictures of them driving and Mr. T had pictures of him driving and they talked and talked about it and he loved it. (I'm gonna cry now dang it). And get this: Their plans are once the horses are in good shape, they are going to be taught to DRIVE in parades!!!!!!!!! YAY !!!

Ginny wants everyone to know that slowly but surely Mr. T is finally coming around to realize some of his errors. She thinks she has really gotten through to him but its been difficult.

She has basically been following him around out there like a puppy and they have been talking a lot. She said wherever he goes, she goes. He moves stuff from here to there and she goes with it. He feeds and she walks along and goes too. She is very confident that she is reaching him on some levels, but it is still hard for him to see what we see.

She wants everyone to know that he has been nothing but a complete gentleman to her and every single person since she has been there. And after spending two days with this man, she feels he is in fact knowledgable of horses and quite the likeable person once you have been around him.

Ginny said that trying to get horses away from him is very difficult. Very hard. He knows each one and has names for them and he is terribly reluctant each time they talk about selling off more, but he knows he has to get his numbers down. She said he explains over and over this was his life's work, and he had this to show for what his life was all about and he wants people to acknowledge that. She again does not feel he is without personal funds, and she again feels he is not all about the money at all. She said he is footing the bill for all his own feed and hay. She said it is remarkable to watch, that these little minis simply love this man; that they follow him around everywhere he goes. (Now I'm really caving).

She feels she has established a good repoire with Mr. T and is going back on Saturday and also on Sunday to try and secure more horses somehow. She said that is getting more and more difficult each time, but will keep on it. And on Sunday Victor McMillons horse group moves in will be there to help move junk and she thinks possibly they will be building shelters. ( OH PLEASE give them shelters). She said she thinks Victor can help her get more horses out. And she is then going to hang out with them a while and see what exactly the plan is. She said Victor's group will continue to moniter this whole thing in a big way, and not let it get away and out of control. And that he may be able to get even more horses out of there as well.

Oh, and a particular little very pregnant mare I had my eyes on that I was worried to death was ready to foal any second is a gelding.

Ginny has gone to get herself some Mexican food tonite and have a beer!

There are 73 minis left.


----------



## SpiritWins (Oct 15, 2007)

To whom it may concern:

From SpiritWinsFarm;

Ok, you guys can condemn me if you wish. But here is an old man who thinks he is doing right by his horses. Granted the horses are not in the best of shape. But lets look at this from another angle. Instead of going against him, lets try to work with this older gentleman. He apparently at the age of 71 cant get around like he used to. I know cause I have been there and done that and I am only 51. What he really needs to do is hire someone to come in and clean up the place and make it a safe environment for his horses. Also he needs to understand that because of his age he needs help in daily care. Someone to come in at least once a day to feed, water, medicate anyone that needs it and to just generally overlook them to make sure they are all ok. I am sure he would feed once a day too. He's not trying to not care for them but is doing the best he can at age 71.

Now about the horse that supposedly has penial cancer. Altho not vet confirmed. There are 2 choices here. Either put him down, or let him be and treat him the best you can till its his time? Its the same as with humans.. Are you going to shoot me? Or put me down because I might have cancer? No, because that is not allowed.

On another note: I don't think taking away all his horses is a good thing. Thinning the herd down would be a good so he and a cartaker can do it efficiently. He has had his horses for many years and they are his kids. I believe it would KILL him if they were all taken away. I know it would kill me and with out them I would have nothing left to live for.

Instead of everyone trying their darndest to condemn him, why aren't YOU just stepping in to help this man. I am sure that helping this older gentleman would bring light to the situation and he would be more willing to cooperate in thinning down his family. You all talk big and bad... How about steeping in and helping instead of trying to get free horses, cause that is not what is going to happen. You all need to get a life, stop what your doing and focus on trying to help...What if this happened to you and your 4 legged family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been and will be in contact with Dep. Sheriff Gray, Vern Trembly, Marykansas, and Linda on this matter and awaiting word from the Vet and the Sheriff, as to what all we can do.

I will be pulling together all donations we can and having them shipped to 1 address as soon as I can get that all lined up I will post it.

I am also going to start collecting monetary donations to be used as needed for all these issues with horses, vet bills, and even cell bills.

To share just a bit about Vern Trembly, he is such a wonderful man, that because of all this increased cell phone usage, after this past huge bill, he contacted his carrier and changed plans to accommodate more minutes per month.

Thats just 1 piece of how he is, just loving, caring, and compassionate about things. He has been bomb barded by litterally thousands of people, he is spinning, does not know who to trust. But, he has gotten to know who Mary and Fran and another woman who's name has slipped my poor brain that this point ( but she was with them). He also knows that they are with Mare Stare in some way. He felt comfortable with Linda and also knows she has a link to us here as well. Now me. So his ideas of Mare Stare are fantastic right about now. As well as Dep. Gray.

I will work hand in hand with them all, to do what EVER is needed and to help this situation to a healthy resolve.

It just kills me that in the name of saving ( what turned out to be not in as desperate need ) horses, they have turned this mans world and the entire community he lives in upside down. There was no regard to his health. This all could have turned out very differently. And I personally THANK GOD it did not.

If anyone would like to donate money contact me any way you would like. and hey, I can handle it, slash my cell phone number and how I feel about all of this everywhere you would like.

Thank you all,

Melissa Osburn

MrsDannyO


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 15, 2007)

SpiritWins said:


> To whom it may concern:
> 
> From SpiritWinsFarm;
> 
> ...


No flames here from me, I am glad you are helping the horses as all of the rescues have done and are still doing with those in their care. There are things that you have said that I do not agree with, such as "how about stepping in instead of trying to get free horses...." :new_shocked: I do not consider the horse i am interested in helping, "Boo" I understand is his name "a free horse". He was one of the first to leave in the trailers due to his condition I believe. So please don't come here and accuse CMHR or the other rescues or individuals of wanting free horses. I have told his caretaker at the moment, where he is being fostered, that I am prepared to pay his veterinary bills, food cost and whatever else is required to get him back to decent health. I am doing this whether I adopt him or not. If I am blessed to have him come to me, since I live at quite a distance it won't be inexpensive, after all the other expenses while he mends. I don't have the history of this horse but depending on age and if he is a stallion, which has not been confirmed but it looks like he is, then he will be gelded, unless of age or extenuating health issues that I am not awaere of yet should he come to live with me. There are a few more that are in similar condition (the ones removed the first day) that will need as much if not more help in getting them back on the road to health. I do not know about the ones removed the 2nd day or thereafter. I believe the one with the eye missing more than likely would not have been sold for high $$ either, I believe someone did buy him but there has been so much happening in the last week that I could very well be wrong, I apologize if I am. As I said I am going to help "Boo" whether he comes to me or not. So the $$ I will spend to help this dear soul, well lets say I could have gone and purchased a healthy show horse but "Boo" needs this and he deserves it. I was told by his caregiver that he is very small and extremely thin, her words, not mine, and I have no reason not to believe what she is telling me. She offered to take some pictures and send to me. If you would like me to pm you the pictures when I get I certainly will. I will not share the pictures here on the forum unless CMHR and the caretaker agree. Also I wasn't looking to even purchase another horse at this time, let alone a stallion, I have 3. So this horse is certainly not "free" as you came here insinuating, so I hope you refrain from saying such things. This is one less horse that will need quite a few $$ to get him back to health which Mr. Trembly would have had to spend. Now he can concentrate and give the $$ he has to get the other healthier ones back into good condition.

I applaud you for helping the way you are, I am assuming that you live in the vicinity. Perhaps if you live in the area or know someone that does that you could help in the daily chores so that Mr. Trembly doesn't feel so overwhelmed. It would not only benefit Mr. Trembly but it would the herd as well. The donations you will collect will definetely help in the care of his horses. For now I am going to concentrate and help "Boo" and any other horse through the rescues that need our help as well at the moment. They are the ones I am most concerned about, as I understand from one foster home that one was not doing well at all. That was yesterday but perhaps things have turned around for the little horse, I sure hope so. It would be terrible to lose him :no:

Take care :saludando:


----------



## lvponies (Oct 15, 2007)

SpiritWins......I feel for Vern being an older gentleman, however, if he couldn't handle taking care of these horses and his farm, he should have sold the horses off himself long ago. If the sheriff hadn't lied and done nothing about the situation and done his job, the whole world wouldn't have descended on Uniontown, KS. The pictures we saw were of starving and hurt horses. I trust Ginny with CMHR who went there before Vern had a chance to put out hay and water as to the pitiful condition of the horses. Per the receipt for the hay, it was purchased after everyone starting demanding that these horses be cared for. My one and only concern is for the horses, not Vern. Unfortunately as we age, we are unable to do the things we could do in our youth. If Vern is unable to feed, worm, water, get the vet out, clean up the garbage, etc and so forth himself, he should considerably reduce his herd. Why didn't he hire someone to help him way before this? Why didn't he start caring and "loving" his horses until everyone started yelling at him? He's had horses for many, many years, if anyone should know better, he should. Unfortunately, he didn't care enough about his horses to care for them properly.

I have already donated to CMHR and am really offended that anyone would ask me to put money towards Vern's cell phone bill. The man owns a couple of farms. If he needs money to pay his phone bill and/or feed his horses, he can sell some land. If he can't afford to feed his horses, clean up his land, hire help, pay his cell phone bill, he needs to sell his horses or a few months down the road, we'll all be screaming again. If you really love your horses, you should sell them before they get into such bad shape. As much as I love my horses, if I were unable to care for them properly, I would much rather find them another home then watch them starve, bleed, lose eyes and have maggots in their private parts. I'm sorry you and Vern can't understand that.


----------



## SpiritWins (Oct 15, 2007)

KSU was out to Verns on Thursday and have checked out all the horses. In his expertise as seeing to what kind of condition these horses are in, he found *NO* horse that was indire need of medical assistance.

I will pray to God everyday for each and everyone of you that as you get older, hurt or sick that someone will take the time to step in and help you instead of condemning you for what you might do or not do.

Maybe someone will step in and put you in a nursing home and take away your home, your pets, your friends and everything you have worked so hard all your life for.

Angel


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 15, 2007)

SpiritWins said:


> To whom it may concern:
> 
> From SpiritWinsFarm;
> 
> ...


Not going to condemn you. Thank you for helping Mr. Trembley and his horses. Mr. Trembley did the right thing in turning the sickest minis to the rescues. I also believe that it is good for him that he sells even more of his herd so that he can manage a smaller herd of the healthiest ones. I don't believe any one is asking for free horses. That is a common misconception with horses that are sold or surrended. Under these circumstances the horses will need coggins, immunizations, worming, farrier and extra feed while in rehabilitation. If there are any health or dental issues involved the minimal bill could be $300.00 just to start per horse. Never mind the cost of hay this year.

If someone makes a purchase of a horse. They usually purchase healthy/trained horses with the coggins and immunizations in place plus good farrier care. So please keep this in mind that the rescues are actually spending more money to get these horses in good health than it would cost to buy one.

Please relay this information to any one that thinks "free horse".

The money that he has gotten for the horses from sales will hopefully help him out. Maybe future sales can help him that much further. I truly believe that Mr Trembly would benefit from a smaller herd for the future and I hope he will no longer breed beyond his ability to care for them.

I couldn't begin to care for a herd above the 7 i care for now. I just paid $210.00 for the farrier to trim the horses. Can you imagine the costs of trimming 96 every 8 weeks :new_shocked:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 15, 2007)

Lets please all take a break from this and stop posting. I think its time for everyone to take a step back and exhale.


----------



## SpiritWins (Oct 15, 2007)

Diamond L....

I have 23 head of big horses here. I worm every 3 months. Vaccinate twice a year. Farrier is here every 7 weeks, I dont even call him he just shows up. Teeth floated once a year. And any health issues that come up inbetween. I go thru 50+ 6x6 round bales and approx 600 to 800 squares a year. I also raise anywhere from 3 to 10 babies a year. I know the costs involved. And standing two stallions and dealing with outside mares coming in and doing shipped semen too.

Angel


----------

